# PKG speed and transfer speed



## Lars Skogstad (Sep 3, 2020)

Has anyone the same problems with certain times a day / week / month that PKG is incredible slow?
It takes a while to search for updates then when updates are downloaded it goes slow?

Is it because of lot of users or is it restricted somehow on the servers sending out the updates/packages?

At the moment I am using: pkg+http://pkg0.jinx.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest

- Lars


----------



## chrbr (Sep 3, 2020)

Lars Skogstad said:


> Has anyone the same problems with certain times a day / week / month that PKG is incredible slow?
> It takes a while to search for updates then when updates are downloaded it goes slow?


Yes, but I think the situation is better than last week. Fortunately I do not run anything critical and I can wait if there is some lack of resources.


Lars Skogstad said:


> At the moment I am using: pkg+http://pkg0.jinx.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest


I have tried different mirrors, but basically they have not been different. Now I have changed back to the default setting which should link to a location based server.


----------



## Lars Skogstad (Sep 3, 2020)

Was chatting on the #freebsd room some time ago heard some Europe server had some hickups but that is a long time ago. 
I havent noticed any difference in changing location now or earlier. 

Not sure why it's those slow transfers, might be spoiled with my 1000/1000 connection but I cant seem to have the same problem in other Linux distros etc.
It's a bit bad when it takes so much time. Not critical for me but still a bit annoying.


----------

